# Caliper Stuck...Again!



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know if I'm buying crappy calipers or what, but a caliper I installed about a year ago has stuck. The last time I installed the calipers I greased the sliders real well.

I don't drive the truck hard. In fact, I've owned the truck for almost six years and have replaced the front pads once and the front rotors never. Potentially, I'm on my third set of calipers!

Suggestions?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Crappy calipers?

Subscribing.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm beginning to think so.

I pulled the caliper this afternoon and the sliders were working great. Lubed them up even more, compressed the pistons and tried again. Stuck rock hard as soon as I pressed the brake pedal.

I suppose there's a chance the rubber line may have collapsed internally, but I'm leaning toward a crappy caliper.

Gonna' pick one up this weekend.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I always replace the brake hose when replacing a caliper.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, got the new caliper on and everything seemed to be going well.

Then, while my wife was pumping the brakes and I'm on the bleeder nipple...I blow a line on the back.

It's the line between the load sensing valve and the back junction (runs up near the fuel tank). 

*sigh*


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Strong woman! Don't piss her off.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I was quick to blame her for the infamous 'pffffsssssttt' sound a brake line makes when it's time is up.

She quickly told me that (like the brake line)...I'm cut off!

Oh dear.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Under the truck again this evening.

Both ends of the bad brake line would NOT turn out of their respective fitting. The line sheared off (at both ends). 

Right now, I have both ends soaking in penetrating fluid in an attempt to get the old fittings out.

Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That sucks.



Grug said:


> Fun, fun, fun.


Ah. Sarcasm.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Woohoo, the penetrating fluid soak worked! 

Both ends were literally immersed in penetrating fluid for at least a day. I torqued the vise-grips on the end and the rust broke free!

Now I just have to figure out how to make a new brake line. This whole single flare, double flare, bubble flare...

I'll keep you folks posted (might even post pictures of the offending fittings).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Grug said:


> Woohoo, the penetrating fluid soak worked!
> 
> Both ends were literally immersed in penetrating fluid for at least a day. I torqued the vise-grips on the end and the rust broke free!
> 
> ...


You'll only have double flare fittings. Single flares aren't used on brake systems and bubble flares are typically used on GM vehicles.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome! 

I'm heading to YouTube. I'm sure there's a double flare tutorial out there somewhere.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, so I got the old line removed. Made up a new line with the double flaring tool (kit included a cutting tool). I tried a couple practice flares on some extra line I had. Seems pretty straight forward.

I ran the new line as close as possible to the original route. Screwed everything together at both ends, filled the master cylinder with DOT 3 and started pumping. The MC went down a little while the fluid became compressed in the system. And much to my surprise...no drips or leaks (well, not yet anyway).

The ABS light went off in the dash (parking brake light, too).

Now, I have to bleed the system and if the D21 Hardbody gods feel I'm worthy...


----------

